# Need 2013 rs appearance ideas!!!



## mfox062 (May 24, 2013)

I have a 13 cruze lt with the rs package, I am looking to do mostly appearance changes to it. I have done carbon fiber bow ties, hids(looking for good projector housings), just ordered stubby antenna and front lip, anyone have some other suggestions?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mfox062 (May 24, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mfox062 (May 24, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mfox062 (May 24, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the boards.
There are tons of ideas in the How-To Section, and you might get inspired by browsing other members' garages / Build Threads


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! And yeah try blacking out all the chrome, plasti dip is a great friend and check out other build logs.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure if fogs are needed in your area but if you don't, yellow fogs in the rs bumper look nice.
And looks like you need tint.

Welcome to the forum.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sometimes less is more.

I hate seeing nice looking cars with every add-on aftermarket piece imaginable to the exterior. There is a line that gets crossed when it becomes tacky and/or gawdy.

The RS aero package looks fantastic already. It doesnt really need much more.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Definitely go to Pep Boys and get some Fake Fender Vents. Make sure you get enough so that you can form a line right up the hood over the roof and down to the trunk lid. 

That would look dope...since everyone put's them on the fenders anyway. You would be a trend setter.


----------

